# Youtube (Video Flash) con colori sbagliati

## UnoSD

Salve a tutti!

Oggi ho aggiornato il pacchetto adobe-flash alla versione 11.2.202.228.x86_64 dall'albero Portage principale ed ora tutti i video si vedono con il blu (invertito, credo, con il verde) dove non dovrebbe esserci! In più, qualunque finestra contenga il nero puro (255,255,255) traspare verso il video!

È un problema solo mio oppure devo fare il downgrade alla versione precedente?

Grazie.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ad esempio? Posta il link ad un video che da questo problema. Ho la tua stessa versione ma non ho ancora riscontrato il problema.

----------

## Zizo

I colori sono visualizzati correttamente mentre per il secondo problema compare in tutte le versioni quando si abilita l'accelerazione hardware (prova a cercare "nvidia flash see through").

----------

## UnoSD

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ad esempio? Posta il link ad un video che da questo problema. Ho la tua stessa versione ma non ho ancora riscontrato il problema.

 

Succede per tutti i video... Però su alcuni non si nota, basta mettere un qualunque video con delle facce di persone e le persone saranno come gli avatar dell'omonimo film...

 *Quote:*   

> I colori sono visualizzati correttamente

 

Forse sono diventato daltonico per le finestre di Youtube? XD

 *Quote:*   

> mentre per il secondo problema compare in tutte le versioni quando si abilita l'accelerazione hardware (prova a cercare "nvidia flash see through").

 

A dir la verità non ho mai cambiato impostazioni e non è mai successo agli altri aggiornamenti di Flash!

----------

## fbcyborg

Non so se dipende dal video, ma in effetti in questo video, il viso del tipo che parla sembra un po' bluastro stile Avatar appunto.

Qui però non accade.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## UnoSD

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Non so se dipende dal video, ma in effetti in questo video, il viso del tipo che parla sembra un po' bluastro stile Avatar appunto.
> 
> Qui però non accade.
> 
> 

 

Così (http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/840/schermataei.png/) blu???

Cmq adesso ho anche Rory Gallagher che fa un assolo di chitarra impresso sul mio desktop! XD Che sta succedendo?? XD

----------

## fbcyborg

Sì così, ma (non so se hai visto che ho aggiornato il post) l'altro video non me lo fa.

----------

## Zizo

Mi risulta che la piena accelerazione video sia disponibile solo con flash 11.2 e con la versione 10.3(/2?) se esplicitamente abilitato in /etc/adobe/mms.cfg .

In tutte le versioni intermedie non era possibile utilizzarla. Per rendersene conto basta andare su youtube e aprire un video qualsiasi, click destro, mostra video info. Solo con le due versioni sopra citate riesco ad ottenere "accelerated video rendering, accelerated video decoding".

P.S.: Visualizzo correttamente il video proposto su android, nessuna faccia blu. Firefox 11.0-r1, Nvidia 9800GTX+ con driver 295.20-r1, flash 11.2.202.228.Last edited by Zizo on Thu Mar 29, 2012 5:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UnoSD

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Sì così, ma (non so se hai visto che ho aggiornato il post) l'altro video non me lo fa.

 

È vero, ma sembra essere l'unico video! Cmq mi correggo, scambia il rosso col blu. (Questo mi fa pensare ad errori BGR invece di RGB, questo scambio l'ho incontrato anche quando scrivevo un motore grafico SDL, magari sarà qualche cazzata dei programmtori Adobe...)

In ogni caso, il fatto che succeda anche a te mi fa capire che un bel downgrade risolverà tutto... Anche se forse dovremmo segnalarlo su Bugzilla...

----------

## fbcyborg

Sì ma se non succede su tutti i video allora dipende dai video che guardi?

O forse solo alcuni video (che ne so?!) codificati diversamente danno problemi con questa versione del plugin?

Comunque io in /etc/adobe/mms.cfg non ho toccato nulla e nulla sembra abilitato in merito a quanto scritto da Zizo.

----------

## Zizo

In quel file utilizzavo le voci "OverrideGPUValidation = 1" e "EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode = 1". Quest'ultima penso non appaia nemmeno nel mms.cfg originale e probabilmente ora con questa nuova versione non serve a nulla.

----------

## UnoSD

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Sì ma se non succede su tutti i video allora dipende dai video che guardi?
> 
> O forse solo alcuni video (che ne so?!) codificati diversamente danno problemi con questa versione del plugin?
> 
> Comunque io in /etc/adobe/mms.cfg non ho toccato nulla e nulla sembra abilitato in merito a quanto scritto da Zizo.

 

Nel mio non c'è nemmeno una voce riguardante l'accelerazione... Ma a meno ché non la abbiano introdotta solo in questa nuova versione (e mi pare ci fosse già ed attiva in pecedenza) non dovrebbe essere cambiato niente! Però questo mi ricorda un vecchio problema su Fedora con Youtube... Devo vedere se su altri siti funziona, se non funziona provo a risolvere "alla maniera Fedora"... Ora però devo scappare! A più tardi!

----------

## UnoSD

 *Zizo wrote:*   

> In quel file utilizzavo le voci "OverrideGPUValidation = 1" e "EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode = 1". Quest'ultima penso non appaia nemmeno nel mms.cfg originale e probabilmente ora con questa nuova versione non serve a nulla.

 

Perdonami, è vero, avevo solo letto il nome dell'opzione e non la descrizione, la prima opzione c'è anche a me, ma è comunque a 0...

----------

## fbcyborg

Sì anche nel mio caso è uguale a zero la prima voce. Non l'avevo vista neanche io. Ma comunque è commentata.

----------

## UnoSD

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Sì anche nel mio caso è uguale a zero la prima voce. Non l'avevo vista neanche io. Ma comunque è commentata.

 

Ho provato a decommentarla, vediamo cosa succede... Se no maschero l'ultima versione...

----------

## spillo

Tanto per la cronaca, con alcuni video capita anche a me in effetti, ho la stessa scheda video di Zizo e usiamo gli stessi driver, solo che la mia versione di xorg è la 1.10.4-r1

Ho provato anche a decommentare la stringa, ma pare non cambi la situazione...

----------

## fbcyborg

Io invece ho la versione 1.11.2-r2.

----------

## Massimog

basta disattivare l'accelerazione hardware e i video si vedono normalmente

----------

## UnoSD

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Io invece ho la versione 1.11.2-r2.

 

Io e te siamo nella stessa barca, cmq non è cambiato niente!

----------

## fbcyborg

Sì ma non ho capito esattamente cosa dovrei fare:

 *Massimog wrote:*   

> basta disattivare l'accelerazione hardware e i video si vedono normalmente

 

Disattivare l'accelerazione hw tramite le opzioni per il caricamento del modulo nvidia ad esempio?

Io ho queste opzioni settate:

```
alias char-major-195 nvidia

alias /dev/nvidiactl char-major-195

options nvidia NVreg_DeviceFileMode=432 NVreg_DeviceFileUID=0 NVreg_DeviceFileGID=27 NVreg_ModifyDeviceFiles=1
```

C'è da cambiare qualcosa qui sopra?

----------

## UnoSD

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Sì ma non ho capito esattamente cosa dovrei fare:
> 
>  *Massimog wrote:*   basta disattivare l'accelerazione hardware e i video si vedono normalmente 
> 
> Disattivare l'accelerazione hw tramite le opzioni per il caricamento del modulo nvidia ad esempio?
> ...

 

Diciamo che se è così meglio fare il downgrade! L'accelerazione mi è un po' più utile del Flash aggiornato...

Però per curiosità più tardi faccio la prova...

----------

## UnoSD

Prova fatta de-commentando OverrideGPUValidation=0... Nisba...

----------

## Massimog

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Sì ma non ho capito esattamente cosa dovrei fare:
> 
> 

 

fai tasto destro su un video di youtube->impostazioni e togli la spunta da "Abilita accelerazione hardware" poi ricarica la pagina per vedere se funziona

----------

## fbcyborg

Figuriamoci... aprendo la finestra delle impostazioni neanche risponde ai click...

----------

## fbcyborg

adobe-flash 11.2.202.228 playing blues?[Solved-Rolling-Eyes]

Ancora non ho avuto tempo di provare però.

----------

## UnoSD

Sembra che invece di risolverla la Adobe, l'abbia risolta la NVidia... -.-

----------

## fbcyborg

Non mi meraviglierei...

----------

## UnoSD

Il problema della sovrapposizione del video sui bianchi puri e neri puri si risolve con la variabile: VDPAU_NVIDIA_NO_OVERLAY=1

Per l'altro... o si usa la patch o si disattiva l'accelerazione...

----------

## fbcyborg

Ma quindi poi che hai fatto? hai patchato?

----------

## UnoSD

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ma quindi poi che hai fatto? hai patchato?

 

Ho disattivato l'accelerazione in attesa del prossimo aggiornamento...

Assurdo a dirlo ma avevo meno problemi con la scheda video AMD integrata...

----------

